# Wise country sayings.....



## sallytrafic

From countryfile a few moments ago

....these are barn owl droppings and when you see them you know that there is a barn owl..............

See that's what us city folk miss out on


----------



## 115341

Does it also mean there is a barn about?


----------



## Zebedee

Not quite so stupid Frank.  

If you found fox droppings that would tell you there *wasn't *a fox around, as they never do it near their earth.

("Earth" is yokel-speak for "hole")


----------



## 104477

I wish someone would point out to people moving to the seaside that the Gulls can be noisy and the seaweed can be smelly! You would be surprised at some things people complain about. 8O 
Some times adults need to be talked to as though they were really three, by a four year old! :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns

But it would mean that there *HAD* been one about


----------



## Zebedee

StAubyns said:


> But it would mean that there *HAD* been one about


----------



## sallytrafic

Zebedee said:


> Not quite so stupid Frank.
> 
> If you found fox droppings that would tell you there *wasn't *a fox around, as they never do it near their earth.
> 
> ("Earth" is yokel-speak for "hole")


Call me a city slicker if you will but I didn't realise I had said anything relating to foxes or had said anything about the whereabouts of the barn owl.

I think they were reporting just that barn owl droppings prove the existence of barn owls. I sh1t therefore I am.


----------



## Zebedee

sallytrafic said:


> I think they were reporting just that barn owl droppings prove the existence of barn owls. *I sh1t therefore I am.*


Hi Mr Slicker

Like it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Another quote for the collection!

The way I read it they (Countryfile) were saying if there's barn owl sh1t there must be a barn owl living nearby, and that's only one of several possibile interpretations.

What do I know anyway - barn owl crap was not on the curriculum in our school - nor the menu, though upon close inspection the latter was occasionally open to debate!!  

_Edited to fix quotes. Who forgot to preview then???   _


----------



## carolgavin

But how did they KNOW it was barn owl droppings. Do they come with wee flags?? Is it because they were found in a barn?? Some other sneaky owl coulda nicked in done a big poopy then nicked orf just to confuse em! Hmmmm more investigation needed methinks


----------



## 113044

carolgavin said:


> But how did they KNOW it was barn owl droppings. Do they come with wee flags?? Is it because they were found in a barn?? Some other sneaky owl coulda nicked in done a big poopy then nicked orf just to confuse em! Hmmmm more investigation needed methinks


Barn owl droppings contain lots of small bones and bits of fur, the remains of their prey,, the nature, size,, shape of the droppings are quite specific to owls and the presence of the droppings would indicate that there is a barn owl resident in the barn

sorry to be a smart-arse ,,,, but there it is 

Using the same reasoning,,,,,, it is easy to determine if you have bull-elephants nesting in your loft


----------



## carolgavin

boyo1414 said:


> sorry to be a smart-arse ,,,, but there it is


Thats ok I forgive ya!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

boyo1414 said:


> Barn owl droppings contain lots of small bones and bits of fur, the remains of their prey,, the nature, size,, shape of the droppings are quite specific to owls and the presence of the droppings would indicate that there is a barn owl resident in the barn
> 
> sorry to be a smart-arse ,,,, but there it is
> 
> Using the same reasoning,,,,,, it is easy to determine if you have bull-elephants nesting in your loft


Sorry boyo but them ain't droppings    . Them's *pellets *and they comes from the other end from what they droppings squits out from. We yokels knows about them things yer know!  

See ::here::

Pellets are just what you describe, but they are regurgitated and spat out in neat little, well - pellets, and sometimes (if you are *very *lucky) they contain the complete skeleton of a small mammal. More usually they contain only bits and pieces, but if the owl has sat there long enough digesting his supper and you can collect enough sequential pellets, you can identify everything on his menu.  

Fascinating stuff, and not at all unpleasant to pick the pellets apart. Wouldn't be quite so keen if they came out of the other end though. :roll: :roll:

Cheers


----------



## 107088

The most famous country saying is , of course,





GERROF MOI LARND!!!!




he typed in a strange universal farmer stylee accent. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

And the not infrequent reply is . . .


PISSORFF. YOUM BE ONY BORRERIN IT!



Cheers


----------



## 113044

Zebedee's quite right of course,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I was thinking of Bull Elephants


----------



## 96299

Heres one for you.Does anyone know what a Yaffle is? I think its a west country thing or maybe Norfolk,I cant quite remember.I`m expecting it to be answered fairly quickly. :roll: 

steve


----------



## Zebedee

It's a bird with a rather piercing cry - but I can't remember which one.

Jay perhaps?

Sorry, senility again!!


----------



## 96299

Good try Dave.It is a bird but, unfortunately not a Jay.  

steve


----------



## spindrifter

Here's a couple.

1/ Go and flonk your doyle somewhere else!!

2/ Hobney hobney dorney, 
come out o yer horney, 
afore I kill yer!!

Cheers, keep on threckin

David


----------



## Zebedee

Chigman said:


> Good try Dave.It is a bird but, unfortunately not a Jay.
> 
> steve


When I was a kid I can remember my uncle saying _"Thur guz a yaffle. Cons't 'ear 'im lad? Yer wunt see 'im - 'e be long gorn."_

Maybe it's no surprise I don't know which bird it is!! :roll: :roll: 8O 8O


----------



## AberdeenAngus

I remember finding Owl Pellets whilst out on a nature ramble (owls often use the same perch night after night).
We took them back to the class and soaked them open in water.
Virtually a complete skeleton of a shrew.
Would recommend it as an activity for the kids - fascinating !!!


----------



## cronkle

Chigman said:


> Good try Dave.It is a bird but, unfortunately not a Jay.
> 
> steve


A woodpecker. Sometimes known as a google bird. :roll:


----------



## 96299

cronkle said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good try Dave.It is a bird but, unfortunately not a Jay.
> 
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> A woodpecker. Sometimes known as a google bird. :roll:
Click to expand...

I`ll give you that cronkle but,more specifically its a green woodpecker.  Well done 

steve


----------



## sallytrafic

in the interest of not letting good threads lie....

Country sayings 2

In a Brixham pub I asked a local (who seemed to be attached to our round when we were buying)

"Holiday Makers, do you call 'em * grockels* or *emmets*?"

"Neither" he said taking a draw on his pint that I had so recently provided

"I calls 'em haemorrhoids"

"Haemorrhoids?"

"Yep thays comes down, gets red an' goes back again"


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Heard yesterday.

Thas a reet pair youse three.

Our village is full of it, deepest Yorkshire.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## carolgavin

Oooh there is a Professor Yaffle in Bagpuss, nowt to do with country sayings but err educational...........................ish!!


----------

